# Mt Gilead, OH - Magnum S Needs TLC



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mount Gilead, OH | Magnum


Magnum is a senior German Shepherd who is in need of some TLC. He arrived infested with fleas.....but we have treated him for them. He could barely walk but after a few days he is doing much better---after getting regular meals and glucosamine.
He is super friendly, walks ok on leash and typically keps his kennel area clean. We guess him at around 8 yrs old.He is available for adoption OR rescue


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a cutie!!! Theres got to be a place for this special pup somewhere???

Edit to add: OMG, did you see the other pics of this babe??? Do we know anything about this Shelter? How long does he have?


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yep - still there.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable - bump


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

This is so sad, and really at 8 years old he is not that old. Just in need of tender loving care...


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

poor fella... someone out there must want him???


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable - bump


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

has been sponsored


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Hes a bump right back into the spotlight for this special boy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

can't believe this guy is still looking for his furever home but he's still listed


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, he's been there for quite a while. Sponsoring is probably buying him more time......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

He is very thin, poor boy.


----------

